# NINCO Regional Races for World Cup Super GT 2006 Event!



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

MRC is excited to provide the following information about the world's greatest Slot Car event of 2006, and the largest sponsored slot car events in the USA. We are having a race to pick the USA team to go to Italy in December! 

The NINCO World Cup Super GT 2006 Event will take place in Verona, Italy December 2-3, 2006. There's nothing else that come close to this annual Slot Car event. It will also be one of the most important activities of this years Model Expo Italy (Verona). 

MRC will hold a USA World Cup Super GT Event in Atlanta, Georgia to select racers to compete for the USA in this international event. 

Also, MRC is sponsoring regional NINCO races around the USA. Your customers will be able to get updated information and results on the web at the Modelrectifier.com website, and also on the NINCO forums that are conducted on the web at Slot Car Illustrated, Home Racing World and Slot Car Garage. 

This document provides initial information about the World Cup Event and the Regional Races. 
------------------------------- 
What is the NINCO World Cup Super GT Event? 

The NINCO WORLD CUP SUPER GT 2006 is an international championship organized by NINCO, one of the largest worldwide slot hobbyist manufacturers. Teams from all over the world race with the most popular 1/32 NINCO slot cars in order to select the 16 best drivers who will compete at the grand final in Verona, Italy, December 2-3 to win the championship. 


USA World Cup GT Event: We will have our USA team qualifier on Sunday, October 29, 2006 at the world's largest permanent slot car track, the 457 foot, six lane NINCO track: JD Model Raceway in Atlanta, Georgia, (678-847-0110) to select two team members who will go to Italy to represent the USA. We look forward to having racers coming to JD Model Raceway who feel they can race at a world level with other 1/32 slot racers. 

The race will be an endurance race. The cars to be raced can only be the NINCO Honda NSX's, Toyota Supra's, Nissan 350Z's, or Renault Megane Trophy cars with NC-6 motor, NINCO Shore A25 rear tires and no magnet! Racers can bring their own cars, or purchase cars and accessories at the track. Only NINCO components (standard or ProRace) can be used. Cars will be inspected and motors and tires will be issued by draw at trackside. Considering the level of competition and reason for the race, a nominal entry fee will be charged. The racing and car rules are strict and will be adhered to. 

Each of two winners will accompany MRC's "NINCO Bob" (me) to make up the three person USA team. (Winners must be over 18 and be able to travel to Italy for the World Cup Event). I will be at JD Raceway for the USA Event. The First Place winner receives a Trophy, Free airfare to Italy, 2 nights stay in a hotel and $200 to offset expenses. The Second Place winner receives a Trophy, Free airfare to Italy, 2 nights stay in a hotel and $100 to offset expenses. 
------------------------------- 
Regional NINCO races: MRC will sponsor USA regional races, and use the NINCO World Cup Super GT 2006 regulations as a way of promoting NINCO racing and racing products. The individual racetrack owner (listed below) will promote his/her regional event. The race should be run during August, September, October or November on a day that will maximize local and regional participation. MRC must be notified of the planned date. Pictures and race results must be forwarded to MRC within the week following the race. 

The cars to be raced can only be the NINCO Honda NSX's, Toyota Supra's, Nissan 350Z's, or Renault Megane Trophy cars. Considering the prize money, an endurance race will be run. A nominal entry fee can be charged to offset racetrack expenses, and MRC will provide the track with additional financial support. Similar racing rules as in the World Cup event will be followed. 

MRC will provide a trophy, $100 first prize and $50 second place prize. The regional races are *not* connected to the USA Team Qualifier in Atlanta. While promoting their individual regional races, track owners will also promote the USA Team Selection Race in Atlanta. 

Regional races will be held at the following locations: 



*Scale Auto Racing, Houston, Texas, 281-807-4026* 
132 Slot Car Raceway (formally, Port Angeles Slot Car Raceway), Tacoma, Washington 360-452-7264 
Al's Hobby Shop, Elmhurst, Illinois, 630-832-4908 
Fast Lane Hobbies, Loveland, Ohio, 513-248-2345 
Grand Prix Model Raceway, Schenectady, New York, 518-357-2596 
JD Model Raceway, Atlanta, Georgia, 678-847-0110 
Mr. Model Car, Santa Monica California, 310-393-3735


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tentative dates for the Houston, Texas Regional.....*

I think we'll be planning the Houston Regional race around mid Sept/mid Oct time frame. We need to give enough notice so that racers in our region will have time to plan. The Oct 29th date for the US race is open to all competitors (you don't have to be a regional race winner).

Will update race dates and times for the Houston Regional race as we get them!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*World Cup Rules..........*

Here are the NINCO World Cup Super GT 2006 rules:

http://www.hsarc.net/rules/NincoWorldCup2006.pdf

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*World Cup Qualifier Rules and Info....*

Here are the NINCO World Cup Super GT Qualifier Rules and Information:

http://www.hsarc.net/rules/WorldCupQualifier.pdf

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*NINCO Tech Sheets.....*

Here are all the tech sheets for the cars that will be allowed in the NINCO World Cup Super GT 2006 race:

Honda NSX - http://www.hsarc.net/rules/TechnicalSheet-NSX.pdf

Nissan 350Z - http://www.hsarc.net/rules/TechnicalSheet-Nissan350Z.pdf

Renault Megane - http://www.hsarc.net/rules/TechnicalSheet-Megane.pdf

Toyota Supra - http://www.hsarc.net/rules/TechnicalSheet-Supra.pdf

Enjoy!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Scale Auto Racing, Inc. / NINCO Gulf Coast Regional Race 9/30/06*

Here we go! Saturday, September 30, 2006, Houston Scale Auto Racing Club will be holding the NINCO Regional Race for the World Cup Super GT 2006 Event!

Click on this link to get all the details of Race rules, Accomodations, Qualifer info, Tec sheets, and most importantly race fee pre-payments:

http://www.hsarc.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=WorldCup&file=index

We hope to see EVERYONE there! It's gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Attention All Racers!!!!!!!!*

Calling all racers! 

If you have not signed for this event please do so ASAP! The later you leave it, the less chance you will have of choosing the heat you wish to run in, and the more chance you have that our stock of spares will be gone! 

The race will be on Sept 30th. It is a 40 minute enduro event. The track will be run at 10.5v to make the cars just a little less "edgy". This will be an excellent opportunity to test your mettle against other racers in our club, and hopefully from surrounding states. 

Sign up online at www.HSARC.net using a safe, secure online payment, or sign-up in the shop. Either way do it soon!

Come have some fun!!!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

****important News About Atlanta Qualifier****

Per Bob (NINCO1): 
09/12/06 1:14pm 

We're having to restrict total number of entrants, based on the total time we have at the track due to mall restrictions. 
IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE WHO INTENDS TO GO TO ATLANTA, TELL THEM TO CALL JD MODEL RACEWAY (678-847-1110) AND RESERVE A SLOT......ASAP!! 

Gentlemen (and ladies if there are any), 

*As far as the format and rules for "THE QUALIFIER RACE" - NINCO World Cup Super GT, ATLANTA, 29 OCTOBER, here's how is going to be:* 
We are going to restrict the total number of entrants to 48. (Six lanes, eight races). 

There's really no other way to get this race done, under an ENDURANCE format, in the time we have to do it: *10 hours*…including practice times. 

These first forty-eight people to sign up will have a guarantee slot in the race. If you intend to go, contact JD Model Raceway (678-847-1110) and reserve a slot ASAP. 

Everyone who signs up *after* # 48, will have to *be present at the race*, and wait to see if anyone cancelled at the last minute; there's always a good chance that there will be some no-shows, so we are going to register 12 more people. 

The qualifying rounds will start between 11:00 and 12:00 AM on Sunday, October 29th. And, it will be at a *60 lap race *(at least) divided in 3 – *20 laps heats *- (at least) with 10 minutes in between. The total # of laps for the race could be increased if the final number of participants is 36 or less. 

Every racer will complete their 20-lap heat and move on to the next lane, either odd or even lane numbers, determined by a draw. The last place runner in each heat will have a maximum of 5 minutes after the winner crosses the finish line to complete that heat, past which the timer will be stopped and the partial times will be recorded. (We will be timing to 1/1000 of a second.) 

The fastest 6 cars at the end of the qualifying rounds will move on to the *final race* at the end of the day: The fastest driver will have first choice of lane for the final, and so on. 

*THE FINAL RACE will be a single, timed race, from 20 to 30 minutes, depending on schedule. The two drivers who have gone the farthest when the time stops will be the ones who will go to Italy with "NINCO Bob" to represent the USA in the NINCO World Cup Super GT 2006, December 2-3, 2006.* 

Best Regards, 
Bob Lewen
________________

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Saturday Sept. 30 - HSARC Regional Race!!!*

ALL: 
Important note here... 
The REGULAR SATURDAY CONTENDERS races WILL NOT be run this Saturday, because we are running the Scale Auto Racing / MRC / NINCO Gulf Coast Regional Race ALL DAY. 

The CypressPoint Road Course track is booked ALL DAY for this event. 

Regular racing will resume on Saturday, October 7th.
________________________________________________

Also, if you have not signed up for this race and want to attend, please go to www.hsarc.net and sign up in the forums so that we have your name and information for race day!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Houston, Texas Regional Results.....*

Here are the Houston, Texas Regional Results:

http://www.hsarc.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=Results&file=index

Look out Atlanta!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*NINCO USA Finals......*

The NINCO USA Finals are being held in Atlanta, GA. and our crew from Houston, Texas are there! Here are some photos of the track and shop as well as some of the practice action:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mick_danger/281744059/in/set-72157594347933117/

If you want info on the track location and layout, check my original post on this thread about JD's shop!

Enjoy!!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

